# can't get GLX to load with nvidia

## richiefrich

To start off I'm using :

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR] (rev 10)

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3

I did do a :eselect opengl set nvidia 

When I use 'nvidia instead of nv' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

I get this error message from X

(WW) The NVIDIA GeForce DDR GPU installed in this system is

(WW)      supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please visit

(WW)      http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

(WW)      information.  The 1.0-8178 NVIDIA driver will ignore this

(WW)      GPU.  Continuing probe...

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

and X doesn't load, even off a clean boot so no screens are being used 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BUT

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When I use 'nv instead of nvidia' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

I get this error message from X

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

and X loads without GLX 

So, it's not htat I can't get X to load I would like GLX though...

Please if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong. 

Or what I forgot to do. 

Thankx

----------

## wah

Hi,

Did you uncomment the "GLX" option in the xorg.conf file?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

This

```
 (WW) The NVIDIA GeForce DDR GPU installed in this system is

(WW) supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. 
```

means your chipset is not supported by version 1.0.8178 of the nvidia driver. You need an older one. 

From memory, the break came around 1.0.6629

----------

## richiefrich

Now I get this error

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

when useing 'nvidia instead of nv' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

By the way,I do have 'Load       "glx"  uncommented in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Now I'm really stumped, I did a 'modprobe nvidia'

and re-did 'eselect opengl set nvidia'

Thankx again

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

If you did all this without rebooting, your original nvidia module is still in memory.

modprobing a loaded module is not an error.

You needed to downgrade the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, as both must be the same version.

```
modprobe -r nvidia 
```

to remove the loaded nvidia.

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 to load the downgraded kernel module.

Now starting X shoudl work

----------

## richiefrich

I forgot to run

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

after I did and a clean reboot

now I get this :

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86CreateCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InitCursor from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86DestroyCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86DestroyCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InitCursor from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!Required symbol xf86CreateCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

FatalError re-entered, aborting

Some required symbols were unresolved

It seems everything is loading but now I only get a blank screen nothing else. 

Uggh!!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

What kernel version do you have ?

Please post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

The nvidia-GLX started but the kenel module seems to be broken.

The message 

```
Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved! 
```

suggests you have a 2.4 kernel because the module name ends in .o not .ko and that some things that the nvidia kernel module depends on are missing.

I do not know if the nvidia kernel module works with a 2.4 kernel or not

----------

## richiefrich

uname -a 

Linux gentoo-apache 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Feb 3 23:23:29 EST 2006 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

equery l |grep nvidia

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

Do I need to compile my own kernel?

If so I was never really good at that!  :Sad: 

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-font bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 caire cdparanoia cdr crypt cups curl dbus directfb dri dts eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg firebird flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif glut glx gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl icc icq idn imlib ipv6 java javascript jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline recode ruby samba sdl shorten spell sqlite ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb verbose vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

Just incase needed!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

Sorry - I maut have had some brain fade in my last post.

```
Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!
```

Is the X driver not the kernel.

Add dlloader to your use flags and do 

```
emerge workd -Na
```

It will rebuild xorg-x11, at least.

Thats needed for xorg module loading to work properly with the default Gentoo gcc. I'm not sure if you will need to rebuild nvidia-glx, probably but that command should do it if required.

----------

## richiefrich

NeddySeagoon

After adding dlloader to make.conf and doing a 'emerge -avN world'

I get the same error:

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86CreateCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InitCursor from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86DestroyCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Could it be my Video Card?

I seems like it wants to load I get a white screen with green lines going across it.

Then it locks up

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

Nope, its not your card, its the software not properly linked but I've not figuredout why yet.

What was rebuilt ?

----------

## richiefrich

Just xorg-x11 was.

If it matters here's the whole output af /var/log/Xorg.0.log and my xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arabeyes-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "NEC 5Fgp"

    HorizSync   27-80

    VertRefresh 55-90

    DisplaySize 433 347

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV10DDR"

    Driver      "nv"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option     "NoLogo" "true"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "NvAgp" "1"

    #VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NV10DDR"

    Monitor     "NEC 5Fgp"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#       Mode 0666

#EndSection

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo-apache 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Feb 3 23:23:29 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 24 February 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 24 17:11:02 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "NEC 5Fgp"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV10DDR"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/unifont,/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/arabeyes-fonts,/usr/share/fonts/dejavu,/usr/share/fonts/encodings,/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts,/usr/share/fonts/ukr,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 1043,8027 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1043,8027 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1043,8027 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1043,8027 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1043,8027 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0101 card 1048,0c42 rev 10 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8040 rev 05 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 05 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1301 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,3112 rev 02 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xefdfffff (0x1e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xeff00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xedffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xefe00000 - 0xefefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR] rev 16, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, BIOS @ 0xefff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce DDR

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 00.07.03.00.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 2X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NEC 5Fgp: Using hsync range of 27.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): NEC 5Fgp: Using vrefresh range of 55.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (433, 347) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 74)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xed000000 - 0xed0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xed800000 - 0xed8000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xefff0000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000980f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86CreateCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InitCursor from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86DestroyCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol fbScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86DestroyCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InterpretEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86InitCursor from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol xf86CreateCursorInfoRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

FatalError re-entered, aborting

Some required symbols were unresolved

Thankx again for all the input/help so far!!  :Smile: 

I really appricate it!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

Are you sure it was just xorg-x11 ?

Look at the end of /var/log/emerge.log to check.

On my system

```
emerge world -eDvp | grep dlloader
```

shows that both xorg-x11 and nvidia-glx should have been rebuilt to use the new dynamic linker. If that didn't happen, you need to rebuild nvidia-glx.

It would work with xorg expecting dlloader and the nvidia-glx using the old elf loader.

It all looks good in the log until you get to the unresolved symbols, which has been the issue all along.

----------

## richiefrich

that what I get with 

emerge world -eDvp | grep dlloader

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts +cjk -debug +dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

but I'm rebuild nvidia-glx now anyway

/var/log/emerge.log - output

1140792541:  *** emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse world

1140792622:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 to /

1140792622:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.ebuild)

1140792631:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.ebuild)

1140815594:  === (1 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.ebuild)

1140815630:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-x11

1140815636: === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0-r1)

1140815698:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0-r1

1140815700:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 to /

1140815701:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) net-misc/curl-7.15.1 to /

1140815701:  === (2 of 2) Cleaning (net-misc/curl-7.15.1::/usr/portage/net-misc/curl/curl-7.15.1.ebuild)

1140815711:  === (2 of 2) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/curl-7.15.1::/usr/portage/net-misc/curl/curl-7.15.1.ebuild)

1140817048:  === (2 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/curl-7.15.1::/usr/portage/net-misc/curl/curl-7.15.1.ebuild)

1140817055:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/curl

1140817056:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1140817056:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) net-misc/curl-7.15.1 to /

1140817056:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1140817062:  *** exiting successfully.

1140817064:  *** terminating.

Thaat's what I'm using 

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

----------

## richiefrich

why would it say this before Merging??

QA Notice: the following files contain runtime text relocations

 Text relocations require a lot of extra work to be preformed by the

 dynamic linker which will cause serious performance impact on IA-32

 and might not function properly on other architectures hppa for example.

 If you are a programmer please take a closer look at this package and

 consider writing a patch which addresses this problem.

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6629

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.6629

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629

TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

TEXTREL usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1.0.6629

QA Notice: the following files contain executable stacks

 Files with executable stacks will not work properly (or at all!)

 on some architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed

 at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the file is fixed.

--- --- RWX usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6629

--- --- RWX usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

!WX --- --- usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

the last one ther is what's not begin resolved! 

uuggghh!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

I really hate to suggest this course because it will break at every emerge world. 

If you run 

```
 gcc-config -l
```

it will show you all the versions of gcc yo have installed.

You will have an asterisk against the default gentoo selection.

Change it to -vanillia, rebuild xorg-x11 nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and change it back againg

There is a nasty twist in the tail. The kernel may need to be rebuilt before the nvidia module will load.

----------

## joacim

i think your card is to old.

try version 1.0.7174 or older, nvidia har dropped support for some "old" cards in newer drivers.

----------

## richiefrich

[1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [7] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

should I update and try 3.4.4 ??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

richiefrich,

You don't have -vanilla. 

```
[6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-vanilla
```

I don't know were you go from here. You do not want any of the hardened gcc profiles.

They will create a whole new set of problems.

I used to use 1.0.6629 here. I'll see if I can make it compile for me. It will be a few hours, perhaps not today.

========== edit ===========

I've rebuilt the kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 without the 4k stacks and regparams options to suit early nVidia drivers. Other than the warnings about textrels you posted it built cleanly. Testing it is more of a problem since the PC I used doesn't have a nvidia card any longer. The kernel, xorg and all the modules have been built with the i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 version of gcc. I don't have the dlloader USE= flag set.

The kernel module loads cleanly 

```
[ 2644.942942] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[ 2644.948007] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004
```

but no /dev/ entries are created for it.

HAving done that, it occured to me I should asjk you to read Appendix A of  /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README, just to be sure your card is supported by this driver.

Trying to startx, (so the nvidia driver can fail to find a card) gets me 

```
Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
```

which is not related. Its not got as far as loading nVidia. 

The next step is to rebuild the kernel, xorg, and nvidia drivers with the vanillia gcc.

----------

## MengZhuo

Until the multiple gcc-versions I'm having the exact same problem .... with 2 differences, when I add 'dlloader' in make.conf and run 'emerge world -eDvp | grep dlloader' I get no lines, and when I'm running 'emerge world -eDvp' I get the message with 'All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7664" have been masked.' (according to the nvidia-guide on gentoo.org I had to add this in my /etc/portage/package.mask due to the use of an older videocard ... a nVidia Riva TNT2) ... ok, guess that's why i'm not getting a correct output.

Another difference is that I only have 1 gcc version (3.4.6)

but asside of these two differences ... exactly the same :/ ... It worked before, but I just installed a complete new gentoo system.

----------

## rathna

Im trying to install nvidia drivers in gentoo linux.

I'm able to load gnome but when i check my console, it says,

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

My xorg.conf file is as follows

Section "Module"

Load "freetype"

# Load "xtt"

Load "extmod"

Load "glx"

#Load "dri"

Load "dbe"

Load "record"

Load "xtrap"

Load "type1"

#Load "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier "16:9"

ModeLine "1280x800"

83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

UseModes "16:9"

HorizSync 31.5 - 57.0

VertRefresh 50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

ChipSet "GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M"

Identifier "Card0"

Driver "nv"

Card "nv GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "Card0"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 24

Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

EndSection

When i tried "nvidia" instead of "nv" under Section "Device" the display froze and i have to restart the system each time.

Somehow i'm not able to get the nvidia logo screen before gnome starts.

Please advise.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rathna,

Your xorg.conf shows that you are using the nv driver. that will not work with the nvdia GLX.

To see why your X will not start, I need the /var/log/Xorg.0.log that was generated wnem you attempted to use the nvidia driver.

Carry out the following steps.

edit xorg.conf  to use the nvidia driver

startx

make a copy of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file

```
cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.nvidia
```

edit xorg.conf to use nv again

post the file /var/log/Xorg.0.nvidia, so we can see whats wrong.

----------

## rathna

I updated this with the following postLast edited by rathna on Tue Apr 04, 2006 3:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rathna

I had put the right hsync and vertrefresh values in my xorg.conf and got the following results.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

#   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

   Identifier  "16:9"

   ModeLine    "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   UseModes     "16:9"

   #HorizSync    31.5 - 92.0

   HorizSync   49.68

   VertRefresh   60.0

   #VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

#   ChipSet     "GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M"

   Card        "nv GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.nvidia with "nvidia" instead of "nv" under xorg.conf. Same trouble.. display freezes.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Mar 31 22:48:46 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 01 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  3 01:41:04 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1028,016a rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1028,016a rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0324 card 1028,019c rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,8127 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac44 card d000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,016a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2565 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.42.c1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 49.68 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x800": 83.5 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

```

Please find /var/log/Xorg.0.log in the next postLast edited by rathna on Tue Apr 04, 2006 3:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rathna

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Apr 3 02:11:16 EDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 01 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  3 03:36:44 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1028,016a rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,016a rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1028,016a rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,016a rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0324 card 1028,019c rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,8127 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac44 card d000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,016a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2565 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro4 NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI, GeForce4 448 Go,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

   0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

   Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

   GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX 5500,

   GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M, 0x0329,

   Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, GeForce FX Go53xx Series,

   GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

   GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE, GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345,

   GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700, 0x0349, 0x034B,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F, GeForce 6800 Ultra,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, 0x0043, GeForce 6800 GT, 0x0049,

   Quadro FX 4000, Quadro FX 4400, 0x00C0, 0x00C1, GeForce 6800 LE,

   0x00C8, 0x00C9, 0x00CC, 0x00CE, GeForce 6600 GT, GeForce 6600,

   0x0142, 0x0143, GeForce Go 6600, GeForce 6610 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, 0x0147, GeForce Go 6600, 0x0149, 0x014B,

   0x014C, 0x014D, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, 0x0160, 0x0166, 0x0210,

   0x0211, 0x021D, 0x021E

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce FX Go5200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce FX Go5200"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

(II) NV(0): Using DFP on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): Panel size is 1280 x 800

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 49.68 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1152x864" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x960" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x960" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1280x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1200" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1792x1344" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1792x1344" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1856x1392" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1856x1392" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1400x1050" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1400x1050" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1600x1024" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "1920x1440" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "2048x1536" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Mode "2048x1536" is larger than BIOS programmed panel size of 1280 x 800.  Removing.

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (unknown reason)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) NV(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) NV(0): Not using mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Mode "1280x800": 83.5 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x800"   83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaffc000 - 0xfaffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfaff8000 - 0xfaffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfaffd800 - 0xfaffdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfaffe000 - 0xfaffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x520003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x2000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/psaux"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) <default pointer>: Buttons: 3

(**) <default pointer>: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

AUDIT: Mon Apr  3 03:37:25 2006: 9622 X: client 15 rejected from local host

```

Last edited by rathna on Tue Apr 04, 2006 3:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rathna,

Your log says,

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004 

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5200 
```

You must use the testing driver, this ome is too old.

This link tells how to do that

----------

## rathna

dude, u r my saviour. thanx a lot. and becoz of u i'm back in love with gentoo.

I followed ur guideline..

ive documented it at http://www.grabnotes.com/gentoo/nvidiatroubleshoot.html

i see the nvidia logo.. all's well! thx again.Last edited by rathna on Tue Apr 04, 2006 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etherealflaim

Add [SOLVED] to your topic, so that others can see that you got it fixed and will know to look at this thread if they're having your problem!

And so that people like me don't read through it hoping to help, only to find out that you got it in the end  :Cool: 

~Kyle

----------

